# Where's the watermelon of the 1970s?



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm bored.
So bear with me.
I've been discussing this topic with a few people that every year, the watermelon is less red. Less sweet. No seeds. Heavier and tastes less like it should.
Where is the bright red, candy sweet watermelon of our childhood?
Have they all been hybridized away?
I haven't eaten a really good one on a very long time.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 2, 2020)

Have eaten a Purple Watermelon?
I have.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 2, 2020)

You know, I have caught myself eating watermelon these last couple years and the thought that its just not the same always popped into my head... i thought it was just me being a jaded adult lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 2, 2020)

Maryland’s Eastern Shore grows & ships out tons of sweeeeet red melons every year. Problem, like you said is big stores like fruit picked early, of a uniform size, color....etc. ‘cause thats what the customers want.

Still too early here for vine ripened Eastern Shore melons - heat of Summer & melons in a few months.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 2, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Maryland’s Eastern Shore grows & ships out tons of sweeeeet red melons every year. Problem, like you said is big stores like fruit picked early, of a uniform size, color....etc. ‘cause thats what the customers want.
> 
> Still too early here for vine ripened Eastern Shore melons - heat of Summer & melons in a few months.


Lol idc what they look ! I want the taste!!


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 2, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Maryland’s Eastern Shore grows & ships out tons of sweeeeet red melons every year. Problem, like you said is big stores like fruit picked early, of a uniform size, color....etc. ‘cause thats what the customers want.
> 
> Still too early here for vine ripened Eastern Shore melons - heat of Summer & melons in a few months.


Now I'm jealous that you have the good stuff lol


----------



## method89 (Jun 2, 2020)

*I don't have much memory of the 70's melon but I can definitely tell you it's not even the same as 80's melon*... Whatever hybrid they are offering now is awful


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 2, 2020)

Corn is like that too now. I'm totally allergic or sensitive to the corn grown now. It doesn't taste right. I think corn crossbred with the corn grown for ethanol back in the 80's and into the 90's. It's high in nitrogen now. It's very hard to avoid corn in your diet but I have to. I have to eat real home cooking instead.


----------



## Warren (Jun 2, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Have eaten a Purple Watermelon?
> I have.


I have never seen or heard of a purple watermelon, but I had some very good yellow watermelons out of Pennsylvania.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 2, 2020)

Warren said:


> I have never seen or heard of a purple watermelon, but I had some very good yellow watermelons out of Pennsylvania.


Haha I was kidding. Lol


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 2, 2020)

I only buy watermelon from farmers markets or produce stands. Only place to get them remotely decent.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm bored.
> So bear with me.
> I've been discussing this topic with a few people that every year, the watermelon is less red. Less sweet. No seeds. Heavier and tastes less like it should.
> Where is the bright red, candy sweet watermelon of our childhood?
> ...


and remember how it felt if you got part of the 'heart' sweet as sugar ...candy...


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 2, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> and remember how it felt if you got part of the 'heart' sweet as sugar ...candy...


Good times..... ?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 3, 2020)

Imagine what you would taste like stuufed into a truck and driven thousands of miles to be eaten! Yuck. Sadly the GMO is the standard for seed to harvest time now!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm guessing the watermelon went wherever the good music went too.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 3, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm guessing the watermelon went wherever the good music went too.


That’s not correct. Well that comparison, what type of music do you listen too?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 3, 2020)

I get my watermelon from roadside stand and get great tasting ones. I only buy the ones with seeds the seedless ones are nowhere near as good


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 3, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I get my watermelon from roadside stand and get great tasting ones. I only buy the ones with seeds the seedless ones are nowhere near as good


Exactly! Haven't found a good one in stores in years. A farmers market or a co-op is the only way to go.


----------



## turtlesteve (Jun 3, 2020)

I don’t know what they tasted like in the 70s but I don’t have a problem finding good watermelon. I guess living in the southeast helps. 

Most of the ones in grocery stores are bad either because they were picked too early, stored too long, or both. Usually you can tell by looking so wondering if people buying bad ones just don’t know how to pick em.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 3, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> That’s not correct. Well that comparison, what type of music do you listen too?


80's WOOHOO- Hair Rock to sorta Techno! Warrant to Flock Of Seagulls. My favorite is Huey Lewis and the News! My wife went to Monsters Of Rock at the Akron Rubberbowl!! Most not all new music is trash or rehash, but a few a genuine genius!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 3, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> 80's WOOHOO- Hair Rock to sorta Techno! Warrant to Flock Of Seagulls. My favorite is Huey Lewis and the News! My wife went to Monsters Of Rock at the Akron Rubberbowl!! Most not all new music is trash or rehash, but a few a genuine genius!


I’m not into that kinda stuff, lol.
Now EVERY single artist that becomes famous overnight is signed by a label. 
There’s nothing original because there’s no more topics.
Drugs,sex,love,heartbreak,ect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2020)

turtlesteve said:


> I don’t know what they tasted like in the 70s but I don’t have a problem finding good watermelon. I guess living in the southeast helps.
> 
> Most of the ones in grocery stores are bad either because they were picked too early, stored too long, or both. Usually you can tell by looking so wondering if people buying bad ones just don’t know how to pick em.


If I lived any more south or east I'd be swimming


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2020)

I've notice watermelon being sold that where suspiciously cold....
Like they'd been frozen.


----------



## turtlesteve (Jun 3, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I lived any more south or east I'd be swimming



That’s the paradox of Florida... once you pass Jacksonville you might as well be driving north again. I mean, it seems warmer but they don’t know how to cook or make tea down there.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 3, 2020)

Warren said:


> I have never seen or heard of a purple watermelon, but I had some very good yellow watermelons out of Pennsylvania.



Those “yellow melons” were grown near Three Mile Island. A nice glow from the melons!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2020)

turtlesteve said:


> That’s the paradox of Florida... once you pass Jacksonville you might as well be driving north again. I mean, it seems warmer but they don’t know how to cook or make tea down there.


You're right.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 4, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> 80's WOOHOO- Hair Rock to sorta Techno! Warrant to Flock Of Seagulls. My favorite is Huey Lewis and the News! My wife went to Monsters Of Rock at the Akron Rubberbowl!! Most not all new music is trash or rehash, but a few a genuine genius!


Huey Lewis??? Somebody actually liked his??? My music is from the 60's and 70's metal rock, Cream, Eric Clapton, Deep Purple, Allman bros, Janis, Pink Floyd...Oh but then ya didn't ask me huh!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 4, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've notice watermelon being sold that where suspiciously cold....
> Like they'd been frozen.


I picked up and delivered various kinds of fruit and vegetables as an OTR driver...at times you are buying 'fresh' fruit that has been kept in a cooler all winter and it's only 'fresh' outa the cooler...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 4, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Huey Lewis??? Somebody actually liked his??? My music is from the 60's and 70's metal rock, Cream, Eric Clapton, Deep Purple, Allman bros, Janis, Pink Floyd...Oh but then ya didn't ask me huh!


I cut my teeth on the 60’s and 70’s music . Nothing like being 8 and knowing the words to The Wall!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 4, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I cut my teeth on the 60’s and 70’s music . Nothing like being 8 and knowing the words to The Wall!



lol my son too...in a Thin Lizzy shirt...


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2020)

My gripe every year


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

wellington said:


> My gripe every year


You only have one?
I find one every week.


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You only have one?
> I find one every week.


Oh geez no. I have more gripes but there isnt enough space lol


----------



## KhairulTort (Jun 4, 2020)

They do yellow watermelon as a speciality where I’m from. Wasn’t alive in the 70’s to compare unfortunately. But I hope you find the OG


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

KhairulTort said:


> They do yellow watermelon as a speciality where I’m from. Wasn’t alive in the 70’s to compare unfortunately. But I hope you find the OG


(I also ate plenty of it in the 60s)


----------



## KhairulTort (Jun 4, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> (I also ate plenty of it in the 60s)


...Father? Is that you?


----------



## SPILL (Jun 6, 2020)

I feel that way about a lot of fruits anymore. They've been grown to look good sitting at the store without any care for the taste.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2020)

I forgot to mention strawberries.
They only LOOK like Strawberries any more.
I haven't had a good one since the old "You pick" farm in the 80s.
Now it's a Super Walmart.


----------

